# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  4 Κάμερες + καταγραφικό

## GREG11

Γεια σας,

Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω 4 κάμερες και καταγραφικό αλλά να μπορώ να το παρακολουθώ και μέσω κινητού.
Τι έχετε να προτείνετε απο δικές σας εμπειρίες και τι να προσέξω κατά την επιλογή του ?

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου...αν θελεις οι καμερες να γραψουν καθαρα και το βραδυ ωστε να ειναι ευδιακριτο αυτο που θα βλεπεις να παρεις καμερες CCTV 700 γραμμων που το βραδυ γραφουν 650 γραμμες...μην λυπηθεις να δωσεις κατι παραπανω διοτι απο μια καλη καμερα θα εχεις αποτελεσμα..και αν θελεις αλλη μια συμβουλη επειδη εχω δοκιμασει διαφορες μαρκες παρε ΜΟΝΟ sony...ειναι οι μονες που αξιζουν σε ποιοτητα και αξιοπιστια σε βαθος χρονου.οτιδηποτε αλλο κινεζικο ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα..οσο για καταγραφικο παρε καλυτερα 8 καναλο γιατι στο μελλον μπορει να κανεις επεκταση και  να κοιταξεις να ειναι full D1 για να εχεις εγγραφη σε πραγματικο χρονο...
και να θυμασαι..οτι πληρωσεις θα παρεις...αν εχεις καποια αλλη ερωτηση εδω ειμαστε
καλο ειναι να εχεις κανει μια προεσκοπηση-μελετη του τι θελεις ωστε να αγορασεις τα καταλληλα υλικα..αυτο γινεται συνηθως πριν μια εγκατασταση

----------


## dmyl

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και σε καποια εταιρια και να ζητήσεις μια δωρεαν μελετη του χώρου σου και αναλογα τις ιδιαιτεροτητες που υπάρχουν οπως φωτισμος - τοποθεσια κλπ κλπ να σου προτεινουν αυτοι καποιες καμερες. Απο τι στιγμη που υπάρχουν εμπειροι επαγγελματίες που προσφέρουν μελετες δωρεαν μπορεις να εποφεληθεις.

----------


## picdev

> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και σε καποια εταιρια και να ζητήσεις μια δωρεαν μελετη του χώρου σου και αναλογα τις ιδιαιτεροτητες που υπάρχουν οπως φωτισμος - τοποθεσια κλπ κλπ να σου προτεινουν αυτοι καποιες καμερες. Απο τι στιγμη που υπάρχουν εμπειροι επαγγελματίες που προσφέρουν μελετες δωρεαν μπορεις να εποφεληθεις.



Ο ρόλος του φορουμ είναι να δίνουμε συμβουλές και να βοηθάμε, εσύ στα πρώτα μνμ σου προτρέπεις κάποιον να κάνει μια δωρεάν μελέτη , και όλος τυχαίος στην υπογραφή σου διαφημίζεις την προσωπική σου επιχείρηση που κάνει δωρεάν μελέτες!
Υπάρχουν αρκετά παλιά μέλη του φορουμ που έχουν επιχειρήσεις αλλά δεν έχουν σαν πρώτο στόχο την διαφήμιση, ίσα ίσα που βοηθάνε όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι, μάλιστα υπάρχουν και μέλη που ούτε καν διαφημίζουν την επιχείρηση τους και είναι απο τα τοπ σε γνώσεις και ποστ στο φόρουμ

----------


## dmyl

αντιληπτος πληρος ο ρολος του φορουμ αλλα δεν κατευθυνα καποιο μελος στην εταιρια μου (δεν τιθεται θεμα διαφημισης) αλλα ουτε του προτεινα να παει να πληρωσει καπου αλλου. Απλα πιστευω οτι το θεμα ασφαλειας ειναι κρισιμο οπως επισης και η επιλογη περιφερειακων ηλεκτρονικων μοναδων και το να ζηταγε μια αποψη οπου ηδη το εχει κανει εδω μεσα ανοιχτα θα του φενοταν χρησιμο.

Με καλη προθεση το εκανα και οχι με δολο η διαφημιση. Αν θεωρειται απο τα υπολοιπα μελη και τους διαχειρηστες του site ως κακοβουλο ας ενημερωθω.

Με σεβασμο προς Ολους.
Δημητρης.

----------


## Bobiras

καλησπερα GREG11 εδω και 2 χρονια ειχα παρει ενα σετ της AVTECH http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...l-p-14439.html

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%B1%CF...C-p-14151.html

και δοξα το θεο εχουν βγαλει τα λεφτα τους με το παραπανω και μπωρεις να βλεπεις και απο το κινιτο σου αλλα εχω ενα θεμα με το modem γτ σε καθε ρεσταρτ μου κλεινη τα port για το DNS και δεν μπωρω να δω απο το κινιτο μεχρι που αλαξα και modem και τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα.

----------

moutoulos (03-09-12), 

picdev (03-09-12)

----------


## moutoulos

> ... αλλα δεν κατευθυνα καποιο μελος στην εταιρια μου (δεν τιθεται θεμα διαφημισης) αλλα ουτε 
> του προτεινα να παει να πληρωσει καπου αλλου.



Σωστά ούτε και εγώ είδα κάτι τέτοιο.

Άκη δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μια και δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει "έλα σε μένα που κάνω 
αυτό". Πέρα απο αυτό, εφόσον είναι δωρεάν η μελέτη, δεν βλέπω και το λόγο να το συζητάμε ...

Το οτι έχει στο προφίλ μια εταιρεία, δεν λέει κάτι, δεν την διαφημίζει ...

Απο την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει χρηματική εκμετάλλευση (μέχρι την μελέτη τουλάχιστον), δεν
 υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## dmyl

Λυση σε αυτο ειναι να ζητησεις με μια μικρη χρεωση απο τον παροχο που σου δινει INTERNET static IP η αν  αλλαξεις ενα modem. Ολοι πιθανον να εχουν και ενα παλαιοτερο modem που δεν χρειαζονται πεταμενο σε κανα ντουλαπι ωστε να στο χαρισουν και λυθει το προβλημα σου χωρις κοστος.

----------


## Bobiras

> Λυση σε αυτο ειναι να ζητησεις με μια μικρη χρεωση απο τον παροχο που σου δινει INTERNET static IP η αν  αλλαξεις ενα modem. Ολοι πιθανον να εχουν και ενα παλαιοτερο modem που δεν χρειαζονται πεταμενο σε κανα ντουλαπι ωστε να στο χαρισουν και λυθει το προβλημα σου χωρις κοστος.



μικρη χρεωση δεν λες 25 ευρο το μηνα παραπανω για static IP αλαζεις μοντεμ και εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## dmyl

> μικρη χρεωση δεν λες 25 ευρο το μηνα παραπανω για static IP αλαζεις μοντεμ και εισαι κομπλε.



sorry αλλα οι τιμες ειναι κατω απο 8 ευρω και αν αναλογιστουμε τον παραγοντα ασφαλεια και οτι θελουμε ανεξαρτητα να εχουμε προσβαση στο χωρο μας μεσω διαδικτυου και οχι αν το dyndns η κατι αντιστοιχο λειτουργει η οχι τοτε ειναι μικρη η χρεωση.

Υ.Γ. δεν αναφερω παροχους με ποσο για σταθερες ΙΡ για λογους διαφημισης.

----------


## Bobiras

> sorry αλλα οι τιμες ειναι κατω απο 8 ευρω και αν αναλογιστουμε τον παραγοντα ασφαλεια και οτι θελουμε ανεξαρτητα να εχουμε προσβαση στο χωρο μας μεσω διαδικτυου και οχι αν το dyndns η κατι αντιστοιχο λειτουργει η οχι τοτε ειναι μικρη η χρεωση.
> 
> Υ.Γ. δεν αναφερω παροχους με ποσο για σταθερες ΙΡ για λογους διαφημισης.



αναλογα ποια εταιρια εχεις εμενα μου ζητανε σκαρτα 25 ευρο το μηνα αρα στο διμηνο ειναι ενα 50 ευρο... εδωσα 100 και πηρα 1000 μοντεμ και παιζω και LAN  :Tongue2:

----------


## dmyl

> αναλογα ποια εταιρια εχεις εμενα μου ζητανε σκαρτα 25 ευρο το μηνα αρα στο διμηνο ειναι ενα 50 ευρο... εδωσα 100 και πηρα 1000 μοντεμ και παιζω και LAN



εγω θα αλλαζα εταιρια , ολοι οι μεγαλοι παροχοι χρεωνουν κοντα στα 8 με 9 ευρω το μηνα. Αν εισαι εχυ ευχαριστημενος απο το παροχο σου τοτε ολα καλα.

----------


## picdev

η on telecom εχει σταθερή ip για όλους ετσι και αλλιώς

----------


## vasilllis

> η on telecom εχει σταθερή ip για όλους ετσι και αλλιώς



αυτο δεν ισχυει.εχω ον αλλα οχι σταθερη ip.

----------


## picdev

εγώ είχα σταθερή και δεν ήθελα  :Biggrin:  παρόλα αυτά που είπαν οτι δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει και είμαι 1000000000% σίγουρος και ξέρω τι λέω.
Μπορεί να μην ισχύει το ίδιο για ολα τα dslam

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σας,
> 
> Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω 4 κάμερες και καταγραφικό αλλά να μπορώ να το παρακολουθώ και μέσω κινητού.
> Τι έχετε να προτείνετε απο δικές σας εμπειρίες και τι να προσέξω κατά την επιλογή του ?



αν το βραδυ εχει εστω και λιγο φωτισμο.ποσα μετρα ''εμβελεια '' θες να εστιασει.???

Αν το βραδυ εχει ε

----------


## GREG11

Η μια η κάμερα θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί με χαμηλό φωτισμό. 
Στις άλλες τρεις θα μπορεί να υπάρχει προβολέας για να φωτίζει τον χώρο. Η απόσταση που πρέπει να καλύπτουν θα είναι ~5-8 μετρα
Τι διαφορά έχει μια κάμερα 700 γραμμών από μια π.χ. 300 γραμμών ?
Τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να έχει το καταγραφικό για παρακολούθηση μέσω internet και κινητό τηλέφωνο ?
Πόσα GB σκληρό δίσκο απαιτεί μια τέτοια εφαρμογή ? χωρίς να χρειάζετε delete κάθε μέρα ?

----------


## picdev

θα πάρεις κάμερα με υπέρυθρα led , επίσης υπάρχουν και προβολές υπερήθρων, δεν φένονται με γυμνό μάτι αλλά μονο στο φακό της κάμερας
οσο πιο πολλές οι γραμμές τόσο καλύτερη ανάλυση, τόσο καλύτερη ευκρίνεια , παίζει ρόλο και ο φακός βέβαια
χαρακτηριστικά είναι αυτά που είπες , να έχει ethernet και να εχει και εφαρμογή για κινητό , τα πιο πολλά εχουν για iphone σιγουρα και android, εσύ τι έχεις ειναι το θέμα.
ο σκληρός εξαρτάται απο τα καρέ ανα δευτερόλεπτο και την ανάλυση, βάζεις 1tb το πολύ και είσαι μια χαρά
δεν κανεις delete εσύ το κάνει μονο του, ανάλογα τι θα του ρυθμίσεις

----------


## vasilllis

> Η μια η κάμερα θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί με χαμηλό φωτισμό. 
> Στις άλλες τρεις θα μπορεί να υπάρχει προβολέας για να φωτίζει τον χώρο. Η απόσταση που πρέπει να καλύπτουν θα είναι ~5-8 μετρα
> Τι διαφορά έχει μια κάμερα 700 γραμμών από μια π.χ. 300 γραμμών ?
> Τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να έχει το καταγραφικό για παρακολούθηση μέσω internet και κινητό τηλέφωνο ?
> Πόσα GB σκληρό δίσκο απαιτεί μια τέτοια εφαρμογή ? χωρίς να χρειάζετε delete κάθε μέρα ?



με 480 γραμμες παντως σε τετοια αποσταση θα βλεπεις φατσες και τα παντα. πιστυω ειναι υπερβολη παραπανω.
ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις;

----------

